# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Operador Logistico

## fsialer

_Estimados Sres.:_  _Queremos presentar nuestra empresa y nuestros servicios a usted. Somos GHD IMPORT & EXPORT, Operador Logístico Internacional de servicios integrados "class A ", miembros del International Trade Group con presencia en mas de 200 países._ _
Nuestro negocio alcanza:_  _  International Freight Forwarder_ _
- Transporte Internacional de Mercancías Marítimo/Aéreo (FCL o LCL)._  _- Seguimiento de la Carga (Cargo tracking) & In Land Carrier._  *Trading Agent o Agente Comercial  para Importaciones & Exportaciones* _
-  Declaración de Aduanas e  Inspección._ _- Servicio de transporte Door to Door y Almacenamiento._  *Brokerage Services  (Intermediación Comercial)*  _- Oferta Exportable Peruana__ (principalmente productos básicos agrícolas e industriales)._ _-_ _Representación y comercialización de sus productos y  servicios en el País y el extranjero._  _Para cualquier consulta, detalles sobre fletes y otros, no dude en ponerse en contacto con nosotros y le responderemos a la brevedad posible._  _
Esperando sus comentarios y pronta respuesta, quedamos a su disposición. _    *Francisco Sialer* *Commercial Manager* *GHD IMPORT & EXPORT* *Freight Forwarders & Customs Brokers* *Callao - Peru* *Phones     :         * *+511996095991 /* *+511997006420 / +511989475944*  *Telefax     :           +5115621208* *Skype       :            ghd.peru (add me)* *Website    :            http://ghdperu.bloombiz.com* * http://ghd_freight.bloombiz.com* *E-Mail       :            francisco.sialer@gmail.com*Temas similares: Centro logistico peruano en u.s.a. Perú instalaría centro logístico en Porto Belo para impulsar exportaciones de Macro Región Sur Operador Integral de Comercio Exterior

----------

